# dynamat/sound proofing



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Project: fat mat entire interior, with additional layer of spray rubber. side panels will also recieve carpet padding applied by spray adhesive.

I want to start off saying im i was a little suprised on the job audi did on sound deadening. They 
actually put in a little effort. I found found rubber & vibroplast on much of the interior metal.

















The doors however had nearly nothing, but better than nothing









I ran into a little issue though, the dreaded door panel trims that hook on to the metal are clearly broken and trolling me. anyone can give some advise on repairing this??

















I wanna get these doors repaired so they look good again. after i finish steam cleaning the panels i will post pictures on fat mat install


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

fat matted:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

nice, im not going to remove the inside structure, im going to do rows, bottom to top, and slight overlay on the top of each strip, contemplating taking the stock deadening out but it looks like it will be fine. You should of defintly put on some foam on top of the fat mat. to keep low frequency resonating noises away.

right now im having trouble getting the rear trims off


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

interior is finally completely gutted, broke a few clips and had to remove some carpeting but so far so good.

















So idk if you heard but im relocating the battery to behind my seat, was hoping this would be an acceptable place to fabricate my holder bracket as well as a ground. the battery will be in a boat type container to prevent any acid from getting in the car









going to relocate this sensor to inside my rear panel, also forgot to include im building a subbox/centerconsole/cupholder/battery compartment too.









sensor will be moved to the bottom area inside the panel, and also a little detour popped up, looks as if ima have to cut into the panel to make my kicker 6.5" speaker fit.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

What kind of foam should i use for the low frequences?
The drone of the exhaust is killing me! My whole front dash is making stupid noises from vibrations :facepalm:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

vibroplast is the best but expensive.

Im ripping carpet out of a house and taking the carpet padding. before installing it im spraying a layer of rubber on it. the kind that comes in a can. Im installing the carpet padding side to the fatmat so the rubber layer side is whats exposed. 

thats the closest to vibroplast you can have for cheap, imho. 

for your instance you might wanna try spray foam, careful what kind, get a low expanding kind though. you need a dry area because it can lock in moisture.


----------

